# Official 2013 Lake Effect Event Info!



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

We hope everyone is having a good holiday season! We here at the Lake Effect Chapter are working hard to get ready for 2013s Big Event! A couple of changes this year is that the Lake Effect Goods Drive will be for a gun instead of a raffle package in previous years and that for every 5 items you bring, it earns you 1 ticket towards the gun! NO LIMIT to the number of goods you want to bring, either non perishable food items, toiletries, household goods, etc. All donated items go to benefit West Michigan Catholic Charities Loaves and Fishes Pantry.

One other change this year, is that we are moving away from the buffet style format and are going to have a plated dinner served at 7pm. We feel that by doing this, it will free up some congestion we experienced with the buffet, the lengthy time it took to get everyone through the lines, and it will ensure that everyone in attendance receives the same high quality dinner that the Trillium provides. This year we are going to have Michigan Ale Braised Beef and Roasted Chicken on the plate, two vegetables, salad, and a dessert! And as always, we will be featuring bottomless cups of beer and soda with every ticket.

This event is sure to be bigger and better than the previous years and its sure to hold a few surprises, new items youve never seen at ANY other banquet, and MUCH more! 

If you have never been before, you do not want to miss it. We will feature tons of guns, piles of decoys, crossbows, collectibles, artwork, trips, home décor items, and MORE!

This event WILL sell out and there will be NO night of event ticket sales! If you have any questions, feel free to contact us at [email protected] or by calling Chapter Chairman Kevin Bouwman at the number listed on the flyer.

We cant wait to see everyone at the big event and thank you for standing behind us and showing us so much support. We have a lot of big things in the works for the coming year and years, as far as local conservation funding, hunter retention and recruitment projects, habitat projects, education and outreach and MORE!

Here is a highlight of some of the 2012 projects we have completed, ALL in thanks to your generosity and support from attending our events!
-Donated 10 new .22 rifles to the Grand Haven Outdoor Education Course at their High school
-Donated 3 Remington 870 Shotguns to the Pure Michigan Hunt
-Donated $750 to a local trapper and Lake Effect Supporter to start our Pilot Trapper Education project
-Donated over 150 duck calls at our Youth Day at the Muskegon State Game Area
-Donated 40 Duck Calls to the Mecosta County Small Game Hunt sponsored by the DNR
-Donated 7 Diver Packages to the Michigan Wetland Wonders Challenge (DNR)

Our meetings are held at the Sams Joint in Norton Shores, MI (Old Grand Haven Rd/Pontaluna) and are at 7pm. For the next few meetings, they will be heavy in Event talk; however, we will be also discussing ideas for 2013 projects, funding of projects, State MDHA topics, and MORE. We always welcome new people to our group, so come one and come all!

Thank you and Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
Lake Effect Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters Association
































Registration Forms attached as well in PDF format for easier printing!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

A big post holiday 

BUMP!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

One month until the early bird deadline!!!!!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Monday Morning BUMP!

The hard copy mailing went out this past weekend to anyone who has attended one of our events in the past. Just a heads up that tickets will start selling fast, so don't delay!

If you aren't on our mailing list, you can still get all the forms/flyers to print out by visiting www.lakeeffectmdha.org

Also, the early bird deadline will be here before you know it....$100 gets you $200 in raffle tickets, the best bargain out there!

Let us know if you have any questions or comments, either via this page or by emailing [email protected]

Thanks!
-Ryan, Chapter Secretary


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> -Donated 10 new .22 rifles to the Grand Haven Outdoor Education Course at their High school
> -Donated 3 Remington 870 Shotguns to the Pure Michigan Hunt
> -Donated $750 to a local trapper and Lake Effect Supporter to start our Pilot Trapper Education project
> -Donated over 150 duck calls at our Youth Day at the Muskegon State Game Area
> ...


Awesome job guys. Great to know when you buy tickets what it benefits.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Awesome job guys. Great to know when you buy tickets what it benefits.


 

Thank YOU Gene to you and all the other guys and gals who have stood by us, supported us, and helped us out tremendously. There will be big things to come in the future for the Lake Effect Chapter, now that we are building more and more thanks to our events and its supporters.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone in the Lansing area that would like to attend, I'm trying to get a table together to attend, and as of this morning I have a couple tickets open still. $50 per person. See their flyer (previously posted) to see what all that gets you. We have at least one vehicle to carpool in...maybe two. PM me asap if interested in joining our group.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Anyone in the Lansing area that would like to attend, I'm trying to get a table together to attend, and as of this morning I have a couple tickets open still. $50 per person. See their flyer (previously posted) to see what all that gets you. We have at least one vehicle to carpool in...maybe two. PM me asap if interested in joining our group.


 
Look forward to seeing you there Dan and company.

Just a reminder to folks of important dates to remember:
Early Bird Packages--MUST BE POSTMARKED BY FEB 9th. What is an early bird package? $100 gets you $200 in raffle tickets AND 5 Upper Tier Tickets.

Canvasback Table:
$400 Gets you
8 Dinner Tickets ($30 Value X 8=$240)
8 Upper Tier Raffle Tickets ($25 value X 8=$200)
8 $50 Raffle Packages ($400 Value)
So in other words, if you build a table of 8 people...that means HUGE SAVINGS!
Early bird packges are the best bargain out there for raffle tickets for the event. The night of the event we will still have tons of raffles available for purchase such as blitz's, general raffle, upper tier tickets, etc.

Thanks!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Wish I could make it. Will be in Minneapolis for work training all week  

Have some fun guys and gals!



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> Wish I could make it. Will be in Minneapolis for work training all week
> 
> Have some fun guys and gals!
> 
> ...


 
We will definitely miss seeing you there!


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Just sealed the envelope for a table at the Shindig. I will say, after attending numerous other Banquets, that you guys really know how to do it right.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Report over the weekend was that with the mailing making it to people's house for a few days, that the calls and tickets are starting to roll in. The magic number this year will be 300---how many we can allow in and still have lots of elbow room. We have a feeling that we are going to hit a record sellout date this year, so don't delay...get those tickets in today!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Tables and Tickets are rolling in!!! Don't forget Early Bird Ticket packages must be postmarked NO LATER than February 9th!!
http://lakeeffectduckhunters.wordpress.com/2012/12/22/2013-big-event-info/


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Monday Morning Reminder!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Check's in the mail Ryan. NO REALLY! Mailed it this weekend...table of 8...under my name  Looking forward to it.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Check's in the mail Ryan. NO REALLY! Mailed it this weekend...table of 8...under my name  Looking forward to it.


 
Good Deal Dan!!

Thanks for your support and we look forward to seeing you there!

-Lake Effect


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

We can't believe the big event is already less than ONE MONTH away!! We are working hard to put on the highest quality event we can bring to our attendees! We have alot of great things in store for this year's event and it's sure to be an incredible time! 

The Annual Event is slated for:
Thursday February 28th, 2013--See attached flyer.

Mark your calendars....The Early Bird Raffle Ticket Deadline is all envelopes must be postmarked by Saturday February 9th!!! The early bird package gets you $200 worth of raffle tickets for $100. This is a Great bargain to either split with others or for one person too! 

A couple of changes this year from last...

1. We are moving to a plated dinner. Last year with the huge crowd, the buffet line took alot longer than we wanted to get everyone through. Also, we want to make sure each and every person receives the same high quality meal and portions. By removing the buffet line, we will free up more space to spread out our silent auction and also to add a few more seats to allow more elbow room....not too mention, with the plated meal, there will be no wait for dinner and will allow people time to kick back and relax for awhile while their dinner is being brought out. As always, bottomless cups of beer and soda is included with your admission!

2. The Goods Drive: We have done this for a few years now and we wanted to go back to our original roots this year. Back this year, if you bring FIVE non perishable food items or household items, you will receive one raffle ticket. No limit on the number of items you bring, but each raffle ticket will win you a chance for a GUN!

Aside from that, we will have ALOT of guns, artwork trips, decoys, home decor, and much much more, including a canoe up for grabs!

If anyone is interested in volunteering the night of the event, shoot us an email. Also, if anyone is looking to get involved with our organization and volunteer, our next monthly meeting meetings are:
Wednesday February 6th-100% Event "talk"
**Special pre event meeting Wednesday February 20th-100% event "talk"
Wednesday March 6th--Event recap and returning to normal meeting format
All meetings are held at the Norton Shores Sam's Joint restaurant at 7pm

Thanks and See Everyone in a few weeks!!

Lake Effect


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait.....no other way to pass the winter blues!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> Can't wait.....no other way to pass the winter blues!




Thanks for your support!!

Just a reminder to folks that the early bird deadline is this Saturday, February 9th. $100 gets you $200 in raffle tickets back!!!

Tickets are pouring in and it's shaping up to be another GREAT year with lots of great items, products, etc.!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm coming back with my Boyne Mountain girls again.

And another Harsens hunt is up for grabs, so bring lots of loot.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

waxico said:


> I'm coming back with my Boyne Mountain girls again.
> 
> And another Harsens hunt is up for grabs, so bring lots of loot.


Thank you from all of us Waxico for all of your support in both attending and your hunt donation!!

So far our live auction is really starting to take shape and look GREAT! Just a sneak peek at a few of the items up for grabs....

1. One of a kind Canvas oil painting of canada geese, done by an Artprize Artist.
2. Guided Woodcock hunt
3. Guided Lake erie Diver Hunt
4. Guided trip for two on the Muskegon River for Trout with one of the best in the business.
5. Harsens Island Hunt with Waxico himself, lodging and alot of good times included.
6. $400 in credit towards Last Flight Taxidermy and a Wood Duck box...who knows, maybe to incorporate into the mount.
7. Hand Carved decoy by a very accomplished up and coming carver from Kalamazoo, Jimmy Williams who is a Lake Effect member.
8. 6 custom made white winged scoter gunning blocks by Jeff Williams, Lake Effect Member.



Thats just a little sneak peak at what's to come, along with a load of guns, a mountain of decoys, artwork, merchandise, and of course some high quality surprises.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> ...And another Harsens hunt is up for grabs, so bring lots of loot.


Been years since I've hunted Harsens, so I may just have to bid it up for you  Got a bud who would love to go along too.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

The Lake Effect Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters Association graciously gave the youth program at our Club 12 new rimfire rifles a short time ago. To date, through our Hunter Safety And Hunter Safety Outdoor Ed programs have fired over 23,000 rounds - most of these kids for the very first time! This would not be possible without the dedicated staff at the LE Chapter, the terrific fund raising banquet they conduct, and YOU who contribute YOUR hard earned $$$ for a great cause like this where the money stays right here MI! Thanks again.


FWIW Ryan, I can't make it this year due to business obligations. However, we got a table full of miscreants for you. Good luck with that!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ...FWIW Ryan, I can't make it this year due to business obligations....


If you were a real friend you would just buy all of us that are planning to attend some "community" raffle tickets  :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

waxico said:


> I'm coming back with my Boyne Mountain girls again.
> 
> And another Harsens hunt is up for grabs, so bring lots of loot.


So how high did your trip go for last year Waxi? May have to enlist the help of Caddis or one of the other "moneybags" that some believe them to be in order to afford you


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

waxico said:


> I'm coming back with my Boyne Mountain girls again.
> 
> And another Harsens hunt is up for grabs, so bring lots of loot.


It's better then Caberfae girls!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just a quick reminder...

DON'T forget the Lake Effect Gives Back Goods Drive. We do this every year for no other reason than to give back to the community on behalf of all the Lake Effect Chapter Members, Event Attendees, etc.

For every FIVE items you bring (non perishable food, household goods, toiletries), we will give you one ticket towards a Benelli Shotgun.

All items go to benefit West Michigan Catholic Charities, Loaves and Fishes Pantry.

It's for a great cause, so let's set a record for number of items brought! The first year we did this, we gave away a gun and the other years we just gave away $100 raffle packages instead. This year, we decided to "go big or go home" with this raffle and will be giving a Benelli Shotgun away. The only way to enter is to bring a minimum of 5 items.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> It's better then Caberfae girls!


So am I going to be bidding on Waxico's guided hunt, or his girls? I'm confused


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> So how high did your trip go for last year Waxi? May have to enlist the help of Caddis or one of the other "moneybags" that some believe them to be in order to afford you


I was going to buy it and make Jerry wait on me, but it was too rich for my blood. Probably had some Arab Sheiks in the room.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> If you were a real friend you would just buy all of us that are planning to attend some "community" raffle tickets  :lol:


I believe Caddis is the benevolent one (please see his sig line). I am but a lowly serf. However, I would be more than willing to split the bounty with you.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I was going to buy it and make Jerry wait on me, but it was too rich for my blood. Probably had some Arab Sheiks in the room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


What did it end up going for (ballpark)? Gotta check with a couple buds to see how high they're willing to "authorize" me to bid


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Whoa-hold up!!!

Did someone say Cabaret Girls???


May have to raid the piggy bank.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Whoa-hold up!!!
> 
> Did someone say Cabaret Girls???
> 
> ...


Maybe if we all pitch in we may be able to afford ONE of Waxico's babes? Oh wait..."daddy warbucks" Caddis will be there to support our bad habits.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Maybe if we all pitch in we may be able to afford ONE of Waxico's babes? Oh wait..."daddy warbucks" Caddis will be there to support our bad habits.


Caddis has more $ than Carter's got pills and has done more favors for people than Jesus....We just hold the live auction as a formality anymore.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a great event, too bad I will be in MO, or I would scoop up Belly, and we would come meet the Euro. 

Good luck at the event everyone, hope its a good time!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Looks like a great event, too bad I will be in MO, or I would scoop up Belly, and we would come meet the Euro.
> 
> Good luck at the event everyone, hope its a good time!


I guess we will put the parking lot Octagon we were constructing on hold then, we had a special live auction item lined up to Wrastle SBE or Bellyup.

It's a great time had by all, we are expecting ~300 in attendance this year and 100% of the $ raised stays RIGHT HERE in the State of Michigan.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> I guess we will put the parking lot Octagon we were constructing on hold then, we had a special live auction item lined up to Wrastle SBE or Bellyup.
> 
> It's a great time had by all, we are expecting ~300 in attendance this year and 100% of the $ raised stays RIGHT HERE in the State of Michigan.


HAHAH...Thats a good one! Has the event ever been attempted to take place on the weekend? Would think it would allow for more attendance?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

SBE II said:


> HAHAH...Thats a good one! Has the event ever been attempted to take place on the weekend? Would think it would allow for more attendance?


There has been widespread research in marketing of outdoor organizations that have been around for eons (Delta, DU, PF) that Thursdays tend to have the best results for a variety of reasons....why I don't know, other than I think there is arguements for payday Thursday for folks, weekend commitments with their family to do stuff, etc. We have sold out the past 3 years many days before the event and reached the room's capacity and as of yesterday, we are on target for that again this year, if not a record sellout date with an extra 30 seats or so we added this year.


----------

